# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  juro pro 387  βραχυκύκλωμα

## xaris-c

από το πρωί εχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου να βρω γιατί πέφτει η ασφάλεια του σπιτιού ...στην αρχή απλά βάζοντας το φις στην πρίζα και μετα φαίνεται απο κάποια σκαλίσματα χρειάζεται να πατήσω πλέον το κουμπί οΝ για να κάνει το Μπαμ και πέφτει η ασφαλεια ...
εχω ξηλώσει τα πάντα σχεδόν αλλα πρόβλεψα να το φωτογραφίσω για να μην ψάχνω μετα ποιο πάει σε τι..
να τα πάρω τα πράγματα με την σειρά ...για αρχή μετρώ με το τζιτζίκι φάση με επιστροφή με κλειστό διακόπτη και ειναι ολα καλά δεν σφυρίζει αλλα οταν έβαζα στη γείωση μου έδειχνε στιγμιαία μια ένδειξη και μετα τιποτα ουτε σφύριγμα 
0. μέτρησα το καλώδιο αποσυνδεοντας το απο παντού και είναι οκ 
1.μετρώ την αντίσταση του μπόιλερ αν κανει γείωση και μου κάνει τα ιδιά δηλαδή με την γείωση μου δείχνει στιγμιαία ένδειξη και μετα τίποτα  ..οπότε σκεφτικά μάλλον ειναι η αντίσταση .και παω αγοράζω μια ,την τοποθετώ και πριν τα μοντάρω όλα ειπα να κάνω μια δοκιμή και μπαμ παλι ,...πανε τα 17 ευρω ..
2.παω παρακάτω απομονώνω το σίδερο που σιδερώνουμε και με καλώδια βάζω ρεύμα στους ακροδέκτες τις αντιστασης του και τη  γείωση και βλέπω ζεσταίνει κανονικά αρα καλό μου φαίνεται   αυτό ..
3 μετράω τη βαλβίδα ατμού και μου δείχνει βραχυκύκλωμα με την γείωση όμως το τζιτζίκι δεν σφυρίζει αλλα δείχνει παλι στιγμιαία ένδειξη και μετα παλι στη μονάδα. 
έχω απο σύμπτωση απο αλλο σίδερο μονο το πηνίο και το αλλάζω και παλι τα ιδια ρίχνει την ασφάλεια ..
4. έμειναν ο πρεσοστατης που τον είδα και δεν βλέπω να επηρεάζει σε βραχυκύκλωμα και μου μένουν οι  κεντρικοί διακόπτες .αυτοι με τισ 4 επαφές, τους μετράω και τους δυο και μου δείχνουν ίδια αποτελέσματα αρα δύσκολο να χάλασαν και οι δυο ταυτόχρονα ομως δεν καταλαβαίνω την λειτουργία τους γιατί είτε το κουμπί ειναι πατημένο ειτε οχι δεν έχουν επαφή μεταξύ οι δυο από τις 4 επαφές http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto[roadtrip31774]/2/ την τριτη εικονα απο το κουμπι βλεπε 31774 κωδ.
 δηλαδή το Ν με το Ν όταν κλείνει το κύκλωμα είναι οκ αλλά οι άλλες δυο άκρες L δεν σφυρίζουν πουθενά είτε μεταξύ τους είτε με τους τους Ν  τους ετσι πρέπει να είναι ?....σίγουρα σας κούρασα αλλά επειδή σήμερα το κεφάλι μου έγινε καζάνι με αυτό και δεν βρήκα άκρη ως τώρα  ζητω βοήθεια ,βέβαια και αύριο μέρα είναι  ....αααα είδα και τiς Θερμασφάλειες επαφής  στο κάτω μέρος. 
5 δοκιμάζοντας περνά το ρευμα τωρα που ειναι κρυο το μποιλερ και δεν έχουν επαφή με το καζάνι δηλαδή να κάνουν βραχυκύκλωμα με γείωση  ,
6 ακόμα αποσύνδεσα και το μοτέρ του  αέρα μπας και φταίει αυτό ,αλλα μόνο τη μια φάση , παλι τίποτα ....έχω μερικές φοτο να σας δείξω για την ταλαιπωρία μου ..αλλα μ αρέσει ....πριν μερικά χρονιά το πήγα τότε στο μάστορα και έδωσα 80 .....τώρα να δούμε ποσά θα ξοδέψω http://s1054.photobucket.com/user/Ch...93653.jpg.html
 δεν ξερω αν μπορείτε να δείτε το αλμπουμ 


και κατι ακομα τα πηνια απο τισ βαλβιδες ατμου τα δοκιμασα και τα δυο με απευθειας ρευμα πανω τους και δουλευαν.
εναν πυκνωτη που εχει δεν δοκιμασα ...λες?...αααακαι ενα κυκλωματακι απλα το ξεβιδωσα και ειδα οπτικα οτι ειναι καλο οποτε το ξαναβιδωσα

----------


## katmadas

Λιγο μπερδεμενα γραφεις.
Σε αλλη μπριζα το δοκιμασες?
Χαζο αλλα καμια φορα ειναι αυτο και απλα δεν το αναφερεις πουθενα.

----------


## xaris-c

το χω αυτο ποτε δεν εγραφα καλες εκθεσεις ..ναι το δοκιμασα...τα ιδια

----------


## diony

Όταν λες η ασφάλεια σπιτιού τι εννοείς ? πέφτει η ασφάλεια της γραμμής ή ο διακόπτης  διαφυγής ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ειναι πατημένο ειτε οχι δεν έχουν επαφή μεταξύ οι δυο από τις 4 επαφές http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto[roadtrip31774]/2/ την τριτη εικονα απο το κουμπι βλεπε 31774 κωδ.
> δηλαδή το Ν με το Ν όταν κλείνει το κύκλωμα είναι οκ αλλά οι άλλες δυο άκρες L δεν σφυρίζουν πουθενά είτε μεταξύ τους είτε με τους τους Ν τους ετσι πρέπει να είναι ?


Είναι διπολικός διακόπτης (φάση και ουδέτερος) χωρίς μανδάλωση.  Λογικά όπως ο ουδέτερος (Ν+Ν επαφή) κλείνει η επαφή του έτσι και στην φάση (L+L) όπου και μας λες ότι δεν κάνει επαφή. (ενώ λογικά θα έπρεπε και αυτή να κάνει επαφή) 
επομένως μια υποψία να έχει καρβουνιάσει στο εσωτερικό (αλλά τόσο πολύ έτσι ώστε να βρει και ουδέτερο ) 
Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να ανοίξεις με προσοχή αυτό το διακοπτάκι για να δεις την κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό του.

----------


## xaris-c

συνιθως απο κατω στα κεντρικα πεφτει ...αλλα μια φορα επεσε μονο εδω στον πινακα απο το ρελε διαροης και την ασφαλεια της γραμης


> Όταν λες η ασφάλεια σπιτιού τι εννοείς ? πέφτει η ασφάλεια της γραμμής ή ο διακόπτης  διαρροής ?

----------


## xaris-c

και οι δυο διακοπες?τοσο συμτωση αλλα θα το δω και αυτο ...αυριο ομως,τωρα ειμαι σταφυδα


> Είναι διπολικός διακόπτης (φάση και ουδέτερος) χωρίς μανδάλωση.  Λογικά όπως ο ουδέτερος (Ν+Ν επαφή) κλείνει η επαφή του έτσι και στην φάση (L+L) όπου και μας λες ότι δεν κάνει επαφή. (ενώ λογικά θα έπρεπε και αυτή να κάνει επαφή) 
> επομένως μια υποψία να έχει καρβουνιάσει στο εσωτερικό (αλλά τόσο πολύ έτσι ώστε να βρει και ουδέτερο ) 
> Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να ανοίξεις με προσοχή αυτό το διακοπτάκι για να δεις την κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό του.

----------


## diony

> συνιθως απο κατω στα κεντρικα πεφτει ...αλλα μια φορα επεσε μονο εδω στον πινακα απο το ρελε διαροης και την ασφαλεια της γραμης



Για να ρίχνει την κεντρική ασφάλεια σημαίνει γερό βραχυκύκλωμα , όλο και κάπου θα έχει αφήσει σημάδια

----------


## diony

> τ¦
> https://drive.google.com/?usp=chrome_app#my-drive δεν ξερω αν μπορείτε να δείτε το αλμπουμ



Το άλμπουμ σε εμένα πάντως δεν ανοίγει

----------


## xaris-c

http://s1054.photobucket.com/user/Ch...93653.jpg.html τωρα καλύτερα


> Το άλμπουμ σε εμένα πάντως δεν ανοίγει

----------


## xaris-c

http://s1054.photobucket.com/user/Ch...72742.jpg.html 
σε αυτη εδω φαίνεται η βαλβίδα ειναι μαυρισμένη ,φαντάσου τι θερμοκρασία ανέβασε εκει ..ασε που για να βγαλω το πηνιο ειδα και επαθα απο την οξειδωση ...παντός το δοκίμασα και νομίζω οτι εκτός λειτουργεί κανονικά ...καπου στα καλώδια η στους διακόπτες το βλέπω ..ξεκινώ την αναζήτηση....δέν ειναι ο διακόπτης, τον άνοιξα.. ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτό πού διχνει το πολύμετρο 
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/...014_102446.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

λέω 2 πράγματα ως υποψίες.
Από τα μαυρίσματα πιστεύω ότι ο πιεσσοστάτης υπολειτουργεί και δοκιμάζει την συσκευή στα όρια. (δηλαδή αυξημένες πιέσεις κτλ)
Στην συνέχεια μπορεί αυτές οι οξειδώσεις στην βαλβίδα να έχουν τρυπήσει την βάνα και εισάγει νερά μέσα στο πηνίο της βαλβίδας (που δεν πρέπει)
Και ένα επίσης σοβαρό σημάδι βραχυκυκλώματος φαίνεται στο κλίξον κάτω από το καζάνι όπου πιθανόν από εκεί στάζει νερό και αργότερα κάνει σώμα .

Οπότε πας για το τρύπτιχο 
1)αλλαγή Βαλβίδας με την βάνα μαζί (που οξειδώθηκε και πιθανόν χάνει νερά)
2)επιβεβαίωση και ανάλογα αλλαγή του πιεσσοστάτη (σε περίπτωση που δούμε ότι αργεί να σταματήσει την αντίσταση)
 3) Το κλίξον (αν δεν έχει πάθει ακόμα κάτι ) να βρεθεί γιατί χάνει νερά από εκεί

----------


## xaris-c

> λέω 2 πράγματα ως υποψίες.
> Από τα μαυρίσματα πιστεύω ότι ο πιεσσοστάτης υπολειτουργεί και δοκιμάζει την συσκευή στα όρια. (δηλαδή αυξημένες πιέσεις κτλ)
> Στην συνέχεια μπορεί αυτές οι οξειδώσεις στην βαλβίδα να έχουν τρυπήσει την βάνα και εισάγει νερά μέσα στο πηνίο της βαλβίδας (που δεν πρέπει)
> Και ένα επίσης σοβαρό σημάδι βραχυκυκλώματος φαίνεται στο κλίξον κάτω από το καζάνι όπου πιθανόν από εκεί στάζει νερό και αργότερα κάνει σώμα .
> 
> Οπότε πας για το τρύπτιχο 
> 1)αλλαγή Βαλβίδας με την βάνα μαζί (που οξειδώθηκε και πιθανόν χάνει νερά)
> 2)επιβεβαίωση και ανάλογα αλλαγή του πιεσσοστάτη (σε περίπτωση που δούμε ότι αργεί να σταματήσει την αντίσταση)
>  3) Το κλίξον (αν δεν έχει πάθει ακόμα κάτι ) να βρεθεί γιατί χάνει νερά από εκεί


αυτη η θερμοασφαλεια πως λειτουργεί?..την βαζω το τζιτζίκι και μου δειχνει οτι περνάει ρεύμα .ειναι σωστό?..και δεν έχουν επαφή τα ποδαρακια τις  με την γειωση ,το τσέκαρα αρκετα αυτο..οσο για το καζάνι δεν χάνει νερα όποτε δεν τίθεται θεμα τρυπήματος άλλωστε το ειδα και οταν άνοιξα το καζάνι αλλα και τωρα που δοκιμάζω δεν εχω καθόλου νερό μέσα...αυτα τα μαυρισματα στο κλιξον οπως το λες πρεπει να ειναι απο την κολληση τις βίδας στο καζανι εξωτερικά απο το εργοστάσιο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αυτη η θερμοασφαλεια πως λειτουργεί?..την βαζω το τζιτζίκι και μου δειχνει οτι περνάει ρεύμα .ειναι σωστό?


Θερμοασφάλεια / κλίξον ... έχει μια στάνταρ οριακή (επιτρεπτή θερμοκρασία νερού εντός του μπόιλερ υπολογισμένη από τον κατασκευαστή) και είναι μια επαφή κλειστή (επιτρέπει να περνάει το ρεύμα ) έως ότου φτάσει στην οριακή θερμοκρασία , που θα ανοίξει η επαφή της και θα απαγορεύσει στην αντίσταση του μπόιλερ να ξαναλειτουργήσει.

Ο πιεσσοστάτης κάνει σχεδόν την ίδια δουλειά με το κλίξον/θερμοασφάλεια με την διαφορά ότι ο πιεσσοστάτης ελέγχει με βάση την πίεση που υπάρχει μέσα στο μπόιλερ . π.χ. αν έχεις πατήσει το κουμπί που βγάζει ατμό και εκτονωθεί η πίεση στο μπόιλερ αυτό λέει στην αντίσταση "μπορείς να ανάψεις" ... όμως χρειάζεται και δεύτερη "αίτηση" από το κλίξον που πρέπει και εκείνο να πει " μπορείς να ανάψεις" .
Κατά κάποιον τρόπο μπορούμε να το πούμε "διπλή προστασία" ή "τριπλή προστασία" αν υποθέσουμε ότι και το καπάκι πλήρωσης του νερού είναι και αυτό σαν "θερμοασφάλεια" που όταν αυξηθεί η πίεση στο μπόιλερ θα εκτονώσει την πίεση από την βαλβίδα στο καπάκι πλήρωσης . Αν χαλάσουν και τα 3 παραπάνω τότε τράβα μας ένα βίντεο να δούμε ζωντανά την έκρηξη.




> αλλα και τωρα που δοκιμάζω δεν εχω καθόλου νερό μέσα...


Κακός πρέπει να έχει νερό , θα καταστρέψεις την αντίσταση (θα κοκκινήσει αμέσως χωρίς την "ψύξη" με το νερό και θα αλλοιωθεί)

Στις μετρήσεις σου παράτα το "τζιτζίκι" και κάνε το πιο σωστά με ωμομέτρηση (βάλε στα καλώδια πολύμετρου τα γνωστά "κροκοδειλάκια" και εξέταζε και σε μεγαλύτερες κλίμακες ωμομέτρησης)

----------


## xaris-c

τελος μαλλον ...απο βιασύνη εκανα λαθος στην συνδεση καλωδιων στο σιδερο χειρος και αντι να βαλω το καλωδιακι απο τη θερμασφαλεια στον πολο της αντιστασης το εβαλα στο θερμοστατη ..και αρα φυσιολογικο το μπαμ .εδω βοηθησαν οι φωτογραφιες.....οκ τωρα δεν πεφτει τιποτα ...ειδα ζεστανε το σιδερο χειρος οσο για το μποιλερ δεν το άφησα πανω απο 3 δευτερολεπτα ...οποτε επειδη ειναι μεσα η αντισταση δεν ειδα και αν ζεστάθηκε αλλα αφου δεν εριξε ασφαλεια μαλλον λειτουργουν ολα ...δοκίμασα και τισ βαλβιδες ξανα μονες τους εξω και λειτουργουσαν και οι δυο και ανοιγαν την βανα ατμου ,τωρα πριν κλείσω τι ελέγχους να κανω για να δω αν λειτουργουν τα υπολοιπα συστήματα ασφαλειας...θα βαλω και τρίποδα με καμερα για την έκρηξη που λες..

----------


## xaris-c

> Στις μετρήσεις σου παράτα το "τζιτζίκι" και κάνε το πιο σωστά με ωμομέτρηση (βάλε στα καλώδια πολύμετρου τα γνωστά "κροκοδειλάκια" και εξέταζε και σε μεγαλύτερες κλίμακες ωμομέτρησης)


 αυτο το αναλύεις λιγο δεν το κατέχω..να το μάθουμε δεν ειναι κακο ..τι τιμες πρεπει να δειχνει το ωμομετρο?..μετα τις μετρισεις εχω στην κλιμακα των 200Ω δειχνει η παλια αντισταση 50 ,η καινουρια 50 Ωκαι η αντισταση του σιδερου χειρος 70Ω καλα ειναι ?δηλαδη δεν ηταν χαλασμενη η αντισταση ?...

----------


## xaris-c

μοντάροντας το ...ειδα δεν μου ζεσταίνει το μποιλερ ....δεν αναβουν τα λαμπακια των κουμπιων οθτε του μποιλερ το λαμπακι ...πιθανον να μην εβγαλα στο σωστο χρονο τις φωτογραφιες .εννοο ισως το σκαλισα λιγο πριν τισ βγαλω και τα μπέρδεψα?...δεν θυμαμαι ...αντε να βρεις τωρα ακρη...
τα φωτακια αναβουν μονο τη στιγμη που πατω το κουμπι ατμου απο το σιδερο ..
μετα απο αρκετο ανακάτεμα ...ειχαν μπερδευτει δυο καλωδια που και τα δυο ειναι ασπρα αλλα ευτυχώς το ενα ειχε καλυμμα και ετσι εγινε η αναγνωριση ...ολα καλα ......προέκυψε νεο προβλημα χανει νερο τωρα οταν βραζει το μποιλερ απο την φλαντζα ..μαλλον θελει καινουρια μετα την αλλαγη αντίστασης...καταρχην οταν πηγα να τη βαλω μου φανικε λιγο μικρη και την τραβηξα να μακραινει λιγο αλλα φαινεται βαζοντας την ξαναμαζεψε....ευτυχως δεν το εκλεισα .....
.λοιπον το ανοιξα το μποιλερ και το στούμπωσα στην σιλικολη την κοκκινη αυτη για θερμοκρασιες ...και το αφήνω μετα το βραδυ για δοκιμες η μαλλον καλυτερα αυριο γιατι εκει μεσα στη φλαντζα που δεν περνει αερα δυσκολα θα στεγνωση ...οποτε αυριο τα υπολοιπα ...παω να βαλω τωρα ενα φιλτρο αντίστροφης οσμωσης ..σημερα μου ηρθε απο γερμανια με ολα τα φιλτρα του 120 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα ....5 σταδιων...

----------


## diony

Το μαύρισμα στις 2 βίδες που στερεώνεται ο θερμοστάτης πάνω στο μπόιλερ είναι από την ηλεκτροπόντα ή από βραχυκύκλωμα 


Θα χρειαστείς  σχέδιο αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για τη θέση των καλωδίων που αποσύνδεσες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το μαύρισμα στις 2 βίδες που στερεώνεται ο θερμοστάτης πάνω στο μπόιλερ είναι από την ηλεκτροπόντα


Στην φωτογραφία φαίνονται βίδες με παξιμάδια (ο τρόπος που βιδώνει το κλίξον) οπότε δεν ταιριάζει "ηλεκτροπόντα" μάλλον πρεσσαριστά είναι (δηλαδή βάζουν πρώτα το αρσενικό πάσο της βίδας από μέσα από το μπόιλερ και πρεσάρουν για να στεγανώσει) 

Τώρα αν εκείνα τα μαυρίσματα είναι από λάθη του νηματοθέτη άλλο θέμα. Μου φαίνεται πάντως να είναι "μούσκεμα" από νερά είτε από την φλάντζα του ίδιου του κλίξον είτε από την επάνω φλάντζα που δένει την δεξαμενή του μπόιλερ και χάνει αργότερα νερά όταν ανεβεί η πίεση και στέλνει τα νερά ακριβώς από κάτω όπου βρίσκεται το κλίξον.




> τελος μαλλον ...απο βιασύνη εκανα λαθος στην συνδεση καλωδιων στο σιδερο χειρος και αντι να βαλω το καλωδιακι απο τη θερμασφαλεια στον πολο της αντιστασης το εβαλα στο θερμοστατη ..


στον πιεσσοστάτη θέλεις να πεις . δεν υπάρχει "άλλος" θερμοστάτης λογικά . 2 πράγματα έχει 1) πιεσσοστάτης 2) κλίξον 




> αυτο το αναλύεις λιγο δεν το κατέχω..να το μάθουμε δεν ειναι κακο ..τι τιμες πρεπει να δειχνει το ωμομετρο?..μετα τις μετρισεις εχω στην κλιμακα των 200Ω δειχνει η παλια αντισταση 50 ,η καινουρια 50 Ωκαι η αντισταση του σιδερου χειρος 70Ω καλα ειναι ?δηλαδη δεν ηταν χαλασμενη η αντισταση ?...


Η αντίσταση από τον κατασκευαστή αναφέρεται ως 1000W (στο εμπόριο χαρακτηριστικά της)
οπότε ελέγχοντας την (μέτρησες 50 ωμ) (στους 2 ακροδέκτες τροφοδοσίας) είτε για να δεις αν είναι "κομμένη" είτε για να δεις ότι έχουν "ξεφύγει" στα ωμ από διαρροή.

επομένως παίρνουμε τον τύπο W= U2/R = 220V X 220V / R (50 Ωμ) = 48400 / 50 = 968 (Tα 1000W που αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής χοντρικά) οπότε δεν έχει πρόβλημα (ως προς τα ωμ)

Στην δε αντίσταση (σίδερου χειρός 70 Ωμ) πάλι όπως παραπάνω
W= 48400 / 70 = 691 W (όσο λέει ο κατασκευαστής ) και σωστά η αντίσταση σίδερου (χειρός) συνήθως είναι μικρότερης ισχύος από την αντίσταση του μπόιλερ.

Όμως τα παραπάνω είναι η "μισή δουλειά" .. πρέπει να μετρήσεις και τις επαφές με την γείωση να μην έχουν καμία ένωση . Πρέπει να σου δείχνει (μονάδα 1 "άπειρο" δοκίμασε και  σε μεγαλύτερες κλίμακες πέρα των 200Ωμ) . Αν σου δείξει "ένωση " δηλαδή 000 (στο πολύμετρο) ή ότι άλλα "τρελά" νούμερα είναι υπό αμφισβήτηση η αντίσταση 




> μοντάροντας το ...ειδα δεν μου ζεσταίνει το μποιλερ ....δεν αναβουν τα λαμπακια των κουμπιων οθτε του μποιλερ το λαμπακι ...πιθανον να μην εβγαλα στο σωστο χρονο τις φωτογραφιες .


Λέμε να τραβάμε "φωτογραφίες" αλλά ούτε και αυτές είναι ασφαλείς . (ειδικά όταν έχουμε καλώδια μονοχρωμίας) π.χ. τα άσπρα που αναφέρεις (όπου "άσπρα" θα δεις και αλλού και παντού) καθώς ακόμη και τα "μπλε " και τα "καφέ" και τα "κίτρινα" . Και δεν είναι ασφαλές επειδή οι φωτογραφίες δεν προβάλλονται σε πανόραμα ώστε να έχουμε γνώση της αλληλουχίας .
Πάντα προτιμώ  να βγάζω (ναι μεν την φωτογραφία) αλλά ποτέ δεν βγάζω όλα τα καλώδια μαζί ... και βγάζω μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό που θέλω μόλις να εξετάσω .. και προτού εξετάσω το επόμενο κομμάτι ξαναβάζω τα προηγούμενα πίσω στην θέση τους.

Αν θέλεις να ξηλώσεις τα πάντα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι το χαρτί με μολύβι και σχεδίαση της αλληλουχίας συνδέσεων . ή αυτοκόλλητα χαρτάκια με διπλά νούμερα και στο καλώδιο και στο ανταλλακτικό.




> πριν τισ βγαλω και τα μπέρδεψα?...δεν θυμαμαι ...αντε να βρεις τωρα ακρη...
> τα φωτακια αναβουν μονο τη στιγμη που πατω το κουμπι ατμου απο το σιδερο ..
> μετα απο αρκετο ανακάτεμα ...ειχαν μπερδευτει δυο καλωδια που και τα δυο ειναι ασπρα αλλα ευτυχώς το ενα ειχε καλυμμα και ετσι εγινε η αναγνωριση ...ολα καλα ......προέκυψε νεο προβλημα χανει νερο τωρα οταν βραζει το μποιλερ απο την φλαντζα ..μαλλον θελει καινουρια μετα την αλλαγη αντίστασης...καταρχην οταν πηγα να τη βαλω μου φανικε λιγο μικρη και την τραβηξα να μακραινει λιγο αλλα φαινεται βαζοντας την ξαναμαζεψε....ευτυχως δεν το εκλεισα .....


Οι φλάντζες είναι το Α και το Ω μιας σωστής επισκευής (τυχόν διαρροή μόνο προβλήματα θα φέρει) εκεί που χρεώθηκες την αντίσταση δεν σε πείραζε να έβαζες και μια φλάντζα.




> .λοιπον το ανοιξα το μποιλερ και το στούμπωσα στην σιλικολη την κοκκινη αυτη για θερμοκρασιες ...και το αφήνω μετα το βραδυ για δοκιμες η μαλλον καλυτερα αυριο γιατι εκει μεσα στη φλαντζα που δεν περνει αερα δυσκολα θα στεγνωση ...οποτε αυριο τα υπολοιπα


Να βάλεις ότι έβαλε και ο κατασκευαστής.

Κάπου νομίζω διάβασα ότι έβαλες σιλικόνη στα ρακόρ της αντίστασης όπου βίδωσες? (δεν κάνει) .. θα βάλεις τις φλάντζες του κατασκευαστή και δεν θα βάλεις κανένα ίχνος κόλλας . γερό σφίξιμο θέλουν αυτές οι βίδες που στηρίζουν και στεγανώνουν την αντίσταση και με τέτοια προσοχή και δύναμη όσο χρειάζεται έτσι ώστε να μην "στρέψει" η αντίσταση εσωτερικά του μπόιλερ. ή κρατάς κόντρα το παξιμάδι από το εσωτερικό του μπόιλερ με 2 εργαλεία και σφίγγεις ταυτόχρονα .

----------


## dimitris8x

Θερμοστατης πανω στο μπόιλερ ειναι με παξιμάδια μικρά και οχι με ηλεκτροποντα. Αμα τον αλλάξεις χρειαζεται να βαλεις θερμοαγωγιμη πάστα απο κατω. Όσο αφορά την αντίσταση βγάζοντας τις βίδες τους μπόιλερ ανοίγουν τα δυο καπάκια και βρίσκουμε την αντίσταση. Κατα το κλείσιμο χρειαζεται πάντα αλλαγή η φλαντζα και καλο ειναι να βάλουμε λιγο σιλικόνη θερμοκρασίας μαύρη η κόκκινη, ποτε μονο σιλικόνη εχει μεγάλη πίεση οταν ζεσταίνεται.
Οποίος εχει απορίες σχετικά με το λυσιμο και το μοντάρισμα μπορει να με ρωτήσει τα ανταλλακτικά υπάρχουν ολα στο εμπόριο

----------


## diony

> Θερμοστατης πανω στο μπόιλερ ειναι με παξιμάδια μικρά και οχι με ηλεκτροποντα.



Σαφώς και ο θερμοστάτης στερεώνεται με παξιμάδια ,ηλεκτροπόντα  εννοούσα  για το στερέωμα των μπουλονιών πάνω στο μπόιλερ

----------


## xaris-c

Το εργαλείο δουλεύει αψογα ,εννοείται ότι εβαλα και τη φλατζα και σιλικονη ,κανενα προβλημα  .οσο για το σημαδεμα των καλωδίων ειναι πολύ σημαντικό, ευτυχως εγραφα και πανω στα καλωδια αριθμούς και ετσι τελικα βρηκα το λάθος καλωδιο .οι φωτογραφιες μονο δεν βοηθούν, ευτυχως εβγαλα πολλες και βοηθησαν .το μποιλερ δεν χανει απο πουθενα .το δοκιμασα κιολας .οσο για την αντισταση ειχε καινουριες φλατζες οποτε εκει δεν ειχα προβλημα .εκοψε κανονικα ο πρεσοστατης .ολα καλα αφου σιδερωσα κιόλας... κατι ακομα την πλάκα σιδήρου δεν την άνοιξα  ,που δοκιμασα λιγο δεν φαίνεται να ξεβιδωνουν με τιποτα  εβαλα και ενα κιλο βιακαλ μεσα αλλα δεν νομιζω να καθαρισε ,υπαρχει τρόπος να τις ξεβιδωσω? Αν και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα βγαζει κανονικά μπόλικο ατμό

----------


## xaris-c

> στον πιεσσοστάτη θέλεις να πεις . δεν υπάρχει "άλλος" θερμοστάτης λογικά . 2 πράγματα έχει 1) πιεσσοστάτης 2) κλίξον


εδω εννοούσα το πρωτο φαουλ που έκανα που ειναι στο σίδερο χειρός ..απο αυτο έριχνε την ασφάλεια ,είναι ετσι όπως στα είπα ,μετα βρήκα το δεύτερο φαουλ με το μπέρδεμα των καλωδίων που ήταν ίδιο χρώμα και με μπέρδεψαν ...τέλος καλο ολα καλα ...να ρωτήσω κατι ακόμα ως προς την χρηση η γυναίκα μου οταν το χρησιμοποιεί βασικά μονο αυτη το χρησιμοποιεί ,το δουλεύει μεχρι να τελειώσει το νερό ,όποτε αυτο δεν ειναι λάθος?μένει η αντίσταση χωρις νερο  και κοκκινιζει, παραμορφώνει ,ειναι και υπερυψωμένη οπότε ηδη πολυ νωρίς μένει εκτός νερού  .δεν ειναι λάθος αυτο .νομίζω οτι πρεπει να το γεμίζει προτού αδειάσει τελείως... τα δυο λάθει που εκανα απο βιασύνης τα σημειωσα στις φοτο παρακατω ,να διευκρινίσω οτι πρώτη φορα πιανω τετοιο πραμα στα χερια μου ,βασικα καταλαβα την καλωδιωση της συσκευης οτι ολα τα ασφαλιστικα ειναι σε σειρα και οποιο δωσει εντολη για κοψιμο ,οποτε ετσι εγινε ελενχος ενα ενα για το που ειναι το φαουλ

----------


## diony

> να ρωτήσω κατι ακόμα ως προς την χρηση η γυναίκα μου οταν το χρησιμοποιεί βασικά μονο αυτη το χρησιμοποιεί ,το δουλεύει μεχρι να τελειώσει το νερό ,όποτε αυτο δεν ειναι λάθος?μένει η αντίσταση χωρις νερο  και κοκκινιζει, παραμορφώνει ,ειναι και υπερυψωμένη οπότε ηδη πολυ νωρίς μένει εκτός νερού  .δεν ειναι λάθος αυτο .νομίζω οτι πρεπει να το γεμίζει προτού αδειάσει τελείως...


Σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο , υπάρχει μεν το klixon  ασφαλείας ακριβώς πίσω από την αντίσταση που κόβει άμεσα μεν αλλά η αντίσταση καταπονείται κάθε φορά ,κάποια μοντέλα έχουν την αντίσταση χτισμένη με αλουμίνιο



Τώρα για το νερό που τελειώνει και μετά συμπληρώνει υπάρχουν κανονικά το καπάκι του μπόιλερ *απαγορεύεται να ανοιχτεί* ενώ είναι ζεστό ,*και ακόμη χειρότερα αν έχει νερό/ατμό μέσα* , υπάρχει άμεσος κίνδυνος εγκαύματος ,η πίεση μέσα είναι 2,5-3 ατμόσφαιρες και η θερμοκρασία πάνω από 160*C

----------


## diony

Απλά κάποια στιγμή όταν πάρετε κάποιο άλλο στο μέλλον υπάρχουν τα non stop ατμοσυστήματα

Σε αυτά , όταν κατέβει η στάθμη του νερού στο πλαστικό δοχείο χαμηλά σταματάει και τη βαλβίδα ατμου

----------


## skyrian1

Τελικα δεν καταλαβα το προβλημα πως λυθηκε τα αλαξες ολα ?

----------


## Papas00zas

> Τελικα δεν καταλαβα το προβλημα πως λυθηκε τα αλαξες ολα ?


Το πρόβλημα μάλλον ήταν στο σίδερο και όχι στο boiler γιατί απότι φαίνεται στο σίδερο έχει πολλή σκουριά

----------

